# Disney Grocery Delivery Services



## Jo Jo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi there,

We will be at the Disney resort this summer ... taking advantage of the ME (no car this time).

Can anyone recommend grocery delivery services for the DVC properties?

Cheers,


----------



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2009)

I've used Garden Grocer a couple times.  Great service.  Others have good things to say about We Go Shop.  WGS is probably a bit less expensive all told, but I like GG's ordering model a bit better.


----------



## Culli (Jun 3, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I've used Garden Grocer a couple times.  Great service.  Others have good things to say about We Go Shop.  WGS is probably a bit less expensive all told, but I like GG's ordering model a bit better.



I agree, we have used GG with sucess 3 times and plan on continuing with them.  One thing when weighing the two is if you need alcohol GG will leave with BS as WGS requires you to be there to see your id.  I for one have my groceries waiting at BS so when I get there I can get my groceries and unpack everything all at once.  I also don't want to have to time my vacation around the delivery, if I'm there I'm there if not leave with BS.  We are not drunks but like to have a few beers and the wife likes her Mike's lemonade stuff.  Plus I always forget stuff after I order and just email GG and they will add it and then day of delivery or day before will call you to pay difference.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 4, 2009)

Another vote for GG.  Only used them once but will use them on our next trip too.

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 4, 2009)

GG! We used them last year, we got to SSR about 10pm and had the groceries waiting for us. Just have to remember to tell Bell Services if you have any frozen items, as DH didn't say anything and I had to call down to have them bring over the Eggo waffles.


----------



## toontoy (Jun 4, 2009)

I was wondering where you can get just milk, we ae staying at the beach club with the dining plan so we really don't need much food, but am wondering about milk for the little ones. Any suggestions, do they sell it at the villa's? I know hilton has a marketplace which is not a great deal but okay if you need odds and ends, does this resort have the same?

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 7, 2009)

toontoy said:


> I was wondering where you can get just milk, we ae staying at the beach club with the dining plan so we really don't need much food, but am wondering about milk for the little ones. Any suggestions, do they sell it at the villa's? I know hilton has a marketplace which is not a great deal but okay if you need odds and ends, does this resort have the same?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nathan


  Yes.. there is a marketplace that sells enough food for you to make a quick me like milk, cereal, lunch meats, cheese, frozen foods, mac & cheese, peanut butter, bread, eggs, etc...  You could definitely get by with food from the little store at the resort.  However, we always like to buy cases of water from Garden Grocer?


----------



## Jo Jo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone ... based on everyone's feedback and the additonal searches that I have done, GG appears as being highly recommended/dependable!

Cheers,


----------



## joyzilli (Jun 18, 2009)

With Garden Grocer, can you have wine delivered?  I don't see any on their website.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 19, 2009)

joyzilli said:


> With Garden Grocer, can you have wine delivered?  I don't see any on their website.


  Yes.. you just put in your comment section.  Tell them what you want and it will be delivered.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 23, 2009)

joyzilli said:


> With Garden Grocer, can you have wine delivered?  I don't see any on their website.


  Also, I forgot until they called me today but they do call a few days you are expected to arrive to charge your alcohol order on your credit card.  They called me today to do that.


----------

